
Wuhan Tests Nine Million People for Coronavirus in 10 Days - rchaudhary
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wuhan-tests-nine-million-people-for-coronavirus-in-10-days-11590408910
======
1cvmask
Quite impressive testing numbers.

